# Framing Nailer



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Not much experience with the framing guns.

As far as hammers. Estwing is crap. Good for demo and clacking around in your hammer holder. Get a wood handled hammer.

I have the steel stiletto and love it. If you don't want to swing that... Walk into Big Blue or Big Orange and pick up the Husky framer or the Vaughn wood handled framers. Can't go wrong for the price.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

http://www.hammersource.com/index.php?p=catalog&mode=search&search_in=all&search_str=hunter

I have a smooth face 21oz of this and I like the overstrike guard integrated into the head plus the claw is exactly in line with centre of the head of the hammer, it makes it very accurate to use as an adze if you have to. I use it to clear the last bit of timber the the screw on the speed bore bits won't pull itself through.


----------



## FinishingEdge (Jul 15, 2012)

CanningCustom said:


> Did they ditch the im90? I personally have 4 paslode and 8 hitachi nailers. We use the hitachi's on a daily basis.


No, they did not ditch the IM90. It is an amazing gun and the best cordless framing gun you can get IMO. The downfall to that tool is the price tag. It is way to high. Countersinking power, it is one powerful beast!!!


----------



## FinishingEdge (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.paslode.ca/products/3/im90i-production-framing-nailer

If any of you do need a top notch cordless framing gun, Paslode IM90i is a good margin better than the new CF325. 

Standard kits come with 2 batteries as well


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

We have bostich, Hitachi, senco, and makita, framing guns. We reach for the makita first it is one if 3 coil framers I have and everyone's favorite gun....followed by the Hitachi stick guns
...we have some of the newer model ones some complain about no issues for us...


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I like the old Hitachis with the exposed spring. I have a lot of Hitachis fro a 23ga. to framers.


Spring? What spring? :whistling:


----------



## FinishingEdge (Jul 15, 2012)

Nr83A2 with adjustable depth of drive? Is that the one?


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

I love my paslode pf350s. Tons of power, quick depth adjustment.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hitachi nr83a!!!! you won't find enough work to kill it!!!!!!!!!!
Daluge 21 oz framer..... what the rest aspire to be


----------



## FinishingEdge (Jul 15, 2012)

Can I say this without getting flamed???? I actually really like the dewalt MIG hammers. 

Were they a remake of another brand?


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

FinishingEdge said:


> No, they did not ditch the IM90. It is an amazing gun and the best cordless framing gum you can get IMO. The downfall to that tool is the price tag. It is way to high. Countersinking power, it is one powerful beast!!!


Yeah i know all about it, i used to own one but i sold it. Seemed like after i bought it with the nails in the area all disppeared. But i really enjoyed using it, had the extended magazine.


----------



## josh08 (Jul 23, 2012)

I would like to thank everyone for there help, I went with the Paslode F350S.


----------



## FinishingEdge (Jul 15, 2012)

The f or pf?


----------



## josh08 (Jul 23, 2012)

FinishingEdge said:


> The f or pf?


The F350S


----------



## FinishingEdge (Jul 15, 2012)

How do you like it so.far?


----------



## valparaiso (Mar 9, 2010)

paslode and vaughn blue max. i am partial to the axe handle.


----------

